# Howdy



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello everyone my names Jason ive been watching these forums for awhile now and finally decided to join. I love catching any and all kinds of fish but my passion is for flathead catfish and blues. Im addicted to it lol you guys give awesome advice and i love learning new things


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Welcome from Clark county!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

You won’t regret that decision


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

welcome aboard our little forum. some great fh fisherman on this forum. they give great advice. maybe you guys can hook up and fish together some time.


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello from Mahoning County, look'n forward to your posts.


----------



## PKaufmann (Jul 6, 2019)

hello jason


----------

